# Whats the story with my Dory?



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

Whats up buzzards? I got this sweet ass dory a few months ago and I am trying to find out more about it like who made it and when. I got it from a guy in Phoenix who got it from a guy in Arkansas who apparantly used to be a GC guide. It is supposedly made in the 70's and has been down the GC at least 7 times. It is around 15 ft long and is made of Aluminum. Has a self bailing rowers footwell with cold storage on either side, two massive dry storage compartments as well as smaller ones in the bow and stern. Does anyone recognize this boat or the style in which it was built? I would love to get some more info on it or some stories about some of the dents. If anyone has some info or could point me in the right direction that would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

"Replica!"


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Send the user "Peak" out of Palisade, CO a private message. He use to guide dory trips on the Grand and may be able to help you establish some of its history. He may not be able to reply for a while though because I believe he is on a Deso trip (with a dory he built last winter).


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like an old Alumaweld to me. I don't know whether they still are, but they used to be available with dry storage. The dimensions are what they used to call a 16-footer here in the northwest. That just meant that the sides were made of two 8-foot plywood sheets, making the total length closer to 15 feet.. I'll bet the bottom is 48 inches, the width of a sheet of plywood. For some reason they used to make aluminum and 'glass drift boats only in the same dimensions as their plywood predecessors.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry, don't know nothin' about this boat...nor did I guide on the Grand (Dinosaur), or am I on Deso (at home)...interesting boat though. looks like its seen some action...


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

-k- said:


> Send the user "Peak" out of Palisade, CO a private message. He use to guide dory trips on the Grand and may be able to help you establish some of its history. He may not be able to reply for a while though because I believe he is on a Deso trip (with a dory he built last winter).


A swing and a miss.


> sorry, don't know nothin' about this boat...nor did I guide on the Grand (Dinosaur), or am I on Deso (at home)...interesting boat though. looks like its seen some action...


I have nothing to add other than it looks like a cool Boat. I think you oughta throw some bomber style teeth on it to look legit.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes! Bomber teeth are exactly what it needs! Maybe a pinup girl too!


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Contact High Desert Dories. The guy's name is Andy and he rows dories for GCE, as well as builds dories. He seems to know just about every dory out there. Any time I've mentioned one I've seen, he knows who and the boat's story. He's on the San Juan until Sunday, and should be back in Dolores on Monday sometime.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry about that Peak, I guess I have the wrong profile. He is not on the buzz very often and I thought that was his profile.


----------

